# Arizona Frog



## SperO (Oct 3, 2011)

On a recant trip to the US was randomly 4WDing in Toton Forest Arizona (just outside of Pheonix) found this little bit of water choc full of tadpoles anyway then it sparked a late night camping trip to the same spot (im a little obsessed with frogs) I looked up the name of it but I couldn't see any particular species that it looked like and I think I was to drunk to record the sound but I thought it was a beautiful species. Found them quite easily on the sandy beach which they blended in nicely with their colouring. Was a heap of them and I only heard the one call so I assume its the same tadpole plus the colouring looks similar.


----------



## starr9 (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow they are super cute!!!!! I love the yellow underneath!!!


----------

